# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Make bigger printer with a micro3D?

## Bp_968

So I jumped on the micro3d on its first day on kickstarter and am mega excited about getting one.  Some of the many things I see using it for is to print miniatures, print replacement or repair parts for other products and to print fixtures and cases for electronics projects.

its the last one that worries me some considering what I think is the m3Ds biggest weakness, it's maximum print size.  I was looking at the reprap designs and it got me curious.  Is the part size on the M3D (roughly 4x4x4 I think) large enough to print out all the printable parts for a bigger reprap?  Having a larger/faster/lower resolution printer for large pieces and using the M3D for smaller higher resolution parts seems like it could be a great idea.

are their other 3D printing "tricks" out there to make larger parts on a smaller bed? (Say a bezel for a 10" LCD or a case for a 5" phone, etc)

The best option is just to have a huge printer, and one that prints with titanium or steel as well.  being broke is such a bother sometimes  :Wink:

----------


## RAMTechRob

No, you would need a bigger printer to fit the arms.  Or make them in 3 parts and glue them together.  Or buy them, since the actual arms are cheap enough and that is the key to whole machine.

----------


## bobinoz

I am new to this, but are there any low priced titanium 3d printers around?

----------


## curious aardvark

given how much titanium costs I doubt the words: 'low priced' and 'Titanium' are ever used in the 3d print world. 
There area lot of aluminium framed machines around. 
They'd definitely be a cheaper option.

Also at the moment (apart from a bronze type filament, which does look really cool) you need  a full on commercial laser sintering machine to print titanium - or any other metal - parts. 

Start thinking in the 100s of thousands price range.

----------

